# How I made



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden serving tray for snacks*

Hello everyone,
This is the first of the video works showing how I made some of my projects. 
Here is video: Making a Wooden serving tray for snacks
I hope it will be helpful for someone, and if you like my video work, you can sign up to my Youtube channel.
Thanks & Regards
WoodenWorldDenic


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*

This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander. 
Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander


Basic features of Oscillating edge / spindle sander:
Sanding work surface 800mmx150mm (31 1/2˝ X 5 29/32˝)
Sanding belt length 2090 mm (82 9/32˝)
Outer dimensions:
length: 1110 mm (43.7˝)
width: 560 mm (22˝)
height: 570 mm(22.4˝)










Thanks & Regards
WoodenWorldDenic


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...


Someday I plan on Making a 4×89 edge sander and oscillating would be a nice feature.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...


Pretty darn nifty build


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...


yes you earned this : 









AWARD :<))


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...


Well done!

I like home-made/modified tools very well.

Although; I have to buy most of mine. I do make "adjustments/modifications" on most of them some place too.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...





> yes you earned this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony, thank you for award. I hope I will catch the Roadrunner


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...





> Well done!
> 
> I like home-made/modified tools very well.
> 
> ...


Thank you ralbuck. Almost every machine I bought, I had to refine. It became my hobby


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...


Wow. Impressive build!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander*
> 
> This is a video about making oscillating edge - spindle sander.
> Here is video: Homemade oscillating edge - spindle sander
> ...


*Thanks! *


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Table router jig for square wooden saucers*

I made this frame as a tool for making square saucers I used for the Dropping Proof Wooden Serving Tray
Later, it turned out that this is helpful also for some other uses

Here is video: Making a Table router jig for square wooden saucers


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Table router jig for square wooden saucers*
> 
> I made this frame as a tool for making square saucers I used for the Dropping Proof Wooden Serving Tray
> Later, it turned out that this is helpful also for some other uses
> ...


Well done, thank you for sharing


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Cheap wall mount for camera*

This useful camera holder I made from wooden scrap with the addition of a little metal and plastic parts. Thanks to the variable foot for fixing, it's possible to shoot using a camera or mobile phone.
And finally, from the experience in working with this camera holder I can say that it is significantly more comfortable than a tripod, has a larger scope and does not occupy space on the floor, which is always missing in the workshop .

Here is video: Making a Cheap wall mount for camera


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Cheap wall mount for camera*
> 
> This useful camera holder I made from wooden scrap with the addition of a little metal and plastic parts. Thanks to the variable foot for fixing, it's possible to shoot using a camera or mobile phone.
> And finally, from the experience in working with this camera holder I can say that it is significantly more comfortable than a tripod, has a larger scope and does not occupy space on the floor, which is always missing in the workshop .
> ...


This is really cool. Reminds me of Johnny 5! The lights really add to its versatility too. Great job


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden business card holder*

I used various types of light and dark wood to create a business card holder: walnut, cherry, oak and thermally processed ash. In later versions, I improved my basic design a little, I reduced the lock and made it easier to take cards from the box with one hand.

Here is video: Making a Wooden business card holder


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden business card holder*
> 
> I used various types of light and dark wood to create a business card holder: walnut, cherry, oak and thermally processed ash. In later versions, I improved my basic design a little, I reduced the lock and made it easier to take cards from the box with one hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden business card holder


Very nicely done. Nice play toys(TOOLS) too.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden business card holder*
> 
> I used various types of light and dark wood to create a business card holder: walnut, cherry, oak and thermally processed ash. In later versions, I improved my basic design a little, I reduced the lock and made it easier to take cards from the box with one hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden business card holder


I like the wooden spring idea. Nice job on the card holders.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Portable library*

This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.

Here is video: Making a Portable library


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Portable library*
> 
> This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Portable library


Very nice job and a great idea. I also enjoyed your YouTube video.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Portable library*
> 
> This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Portable library


Looks great and very artistic too.


----------



## IsabelCardwell (Aug 20, 2018)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Portable library*
> 
> This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Portable library


I think this is a very convenient bookshelf, I generally like books and write reviews on it and publish my works on this site, I think many of the guys will be interested.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Portable library*
> 
> This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Portable library


Thank you all for comments.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Portable library*
> 
> This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Portable library


Thank you jikajafu. I am pleased that you have found the content that interests you among my works.


----------



## bananasam (Dec 6, 2018)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Portable library*
> 
> This is a shelf for selected, favorite books that we are currently reading or returning to, and which must always be at hand.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Portable library


Great idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden purse*

Walnut and genuine leather.

Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


You need to give more info and pictures. Having to go to youtube is not the answer.
Steve.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


It looks nice, BUT I have to agree with Steve!



> You need to give more info and pictures. Having to go to youtube is not the answer.
> Steve.
> 
> - SteveMI


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


+3 Steve


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


Beautiful purse, I liked the video but would have appreciated some narration or captions to explain the steps and tools and materials. A picture may be worth a thousand words, but sometimes words are better. From the finished picture it looks like the purse can hold a smartphone, but that was not clear from the start when you were measuring the pieces. Is the green lining also leather or another material? What type of glue were you using on the different areas? What type of finish did you apply and why did you wait until the end? Why not finish the wood before sewing on the leather?

Thanks for posting


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


OK, I know that genuine masters of crafts are gathering in this forum, so I'm always in the dilemma of how to provide enough information without being boring. It seems that in this case, I did not really evaluate the best. 
The story inside the video, in my opinion can be useful, but it's often overstretched, so the video gets boring and slow. As far as the inside of the wallet is concerned, it can be organized according to its own needs, and it is also made of leather. Leather and wood are glued with PU adhesives for universal use. Finish is tung oil. I finish the wood after gluing and sewing the leather to make sure that the adhesive will hold well.

Thank you all for comments, and if you have any further questions, I will answer with pleasure.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse


Very nicely done wood purse


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse





> Very nicely done wood purse
> 
> - NormG


Thank you Norman!


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden purse*
> 
> Walnut and genuine leather.
> 
> Here is video: Making a Wooden purse





> Looking so beautiful Wooden purse. I like it.
> 
> - erdr86


Thank you erdr86


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Makeup mirror with LED light*

On video Making a Makeup mirror with LED light you can see the entire process.
The most important thing in solving this task was to find a plastic tray with a diameter of 33 cm, with sloping sides, which perfectly disperses the light. In addition, the tray has the necessary firmness to prevent twisting, and all for less than $ 2 








a piece of chipboard as a base for the mirror

















Two slats and a piece of 8mm plywood connected by 8 mm diameter wooden wedges, is a mirror support.

















Assembling

















Sticking the LED stripe in two rows

















The power supply is a bit higher so I had to remove the casing

























And at the end, I gluing the mirror


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Makeup mirror with LED light*
> 
> On video Making a Makeup mirror with LED light you can see the entire process.
> The most important thing in solving this task was to find a plastic tray with a diameter of 33 cm, with sloping sides, which perfectly disperses the light. In addition, the tray has the necessary firmness to prevent twisting, and all for less than $ 2
> ...


Hey! hello again Denic,

Lots of pictures but no materials list, so I need to ask, ... what is the product you used to glue everything together with?


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Makeup mirror with LED light*
> 
> On video Making a Makeup mirror with LED light you can see the entire process.
> The most important thing in solving this task was to find a plastic tray with a diameter of 33 cm, with sloping sides, which perfectly disperses the light. In addition, the tray has the necessary firmness to prevent twisting, and all for less than $ 2
> ...


Hello Rob,
For gluing you can use silicone (like me) or other suitable mounting glue.

Regards WWD


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wine shelf "10 Bottles"*

Today we are continuing the series "How I made" by showing the process of making my favorite wine shelf named "10 Bottles".

Here is video: Making a shelf 10 bottles


----------



## PJKS (Dec 21, 2016)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wine shelf "10 Bottles"*
> 
> Today we are continuing the series "How I made" by showing the process of making my favorite wine shelf named "10 Bottles".
> 
> Here is video: Making a shelf 10 bottles


Beautiful work !! Seems like it would be top heavy ?? I was expecting some counterweight in the base ..


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wine shelf "10 Bottles"*
> 
> Today we are continuing the series "How I made" by showing the process of making my favorite wine shelf named "10 Bottles".
> 
> Here is video: Making a shelf 10 bottles


Thank you Pat. 
I was thinking about it. Fortunately, the filled shelf is quite stable, and if it would increase the surface of the base,that would be increase stability, but in my opinion it would adversely affect the aesthetic experience.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden box, using Adjustable box joint jig for tablesaw*

This is an example of how to use the Adjustable box joint jig, and simply and quickly made wooden boxes whitch joints have different width of fingers and grooves. And all that, using a tablesaw with one saw blade.

Here is video: Make a wooden box using Adjustable box joint jig for table saw


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Floor Lamp with LED Light*

It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
If you like this video, I'd love to sign in to my YouTube channel.
Thank you.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Floor Lamp with LED Light*
> 
> It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
> How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
> ...


A very pretty, unique, and useful addition to any room.

Very well done!


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Floor Lamp with LED Light*
> 
> It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
> How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
> ...


Another idea I will shamelessly steal!

Although I am thinking about art-deco-ish wall sconces for my living room wall. I will have to dream on this for a while…

Nice work!


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Floor Lamp with LED Light*
> 
> It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
> How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
> ...


Thank you guys. Just ahead EEngineer.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Floor Lamp with LED Light*
> 
> It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
> How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
> ...


Very nice! Do you have a link to your source for the LED?


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Floor Lamp with LED Light*
> 
> It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
> How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
> ...





> Very nice! Do you have a link to your source for the LED?
> 
> - Andybb


Thank you Andybb, link is:
https://www.banggood.com/5M-RGB-Non-Waterproof-300-LED-SMD-5050-LED-Strip-Light-DC-12V-p-925678.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## ThomasMaloney (Sep 25, 2014)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Floor Lamp with LED Light*
> 
> It all started by asking myself how to use a walnut board with a natural edge, which left from some other project. I wanted to put a plexiglas between two such boards, but I later changed my mind and decided to use only one board, because it seemed visually to me more tempting. For the light source I used a LED strip that illuminates the side of the plexiglass, giving an interesting visual effect. The ability to adjust the intensity and color of the light is convenient for obtaining the appropriate ambient conditions.
> How the production process was going on, you can look at the video Floor lamp with LED light
> ...


If you changed this to a warm light, I reckon that it would be very awesome in the garden to light up the lawn or your walkway! It's a very interesting project that I'm eager to try my hand at!


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Premium Homemade Router Table - part1*










Here is the first part of the story about how I made the
Premium Homemade Router Table


----------



## elpansonloco (Aug 4, 2018)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Premium Homemade Router Table - part1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty snazzy router table, lots of tech detail.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Premium Homemade Router Table - Part2*










In the second part of the Premium Homemade Router Table build video, we are engaged in mounting the router, installing the electric motor for raising the router, and the micro switches for limiting the vertical walk of the router.

Premium Homemade Router Table - Part2


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Premium Homemade Router Table - Part3*










In the third part of the Premium Homemade Router Table build video, we are engaged in mounting the External Electrical Control Box, Dust Vacuuming elements, and digital unit for precision reading of bit height.
Watch the video below:
Premium Homemade Router Table - Part3


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Premium Homemade Router Table - Last Part*










In the last part of the Premium Homemade Router Table build video, we are engaged in mounting the Double Router Table Fence, testing horizontal and vertical precise positioning and try Dust Vacuuming system.

Last Part


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pin Router Arm for Premium Homemade Router Table*

This is how I made pin router arm for Premium Homemade Router Table

Pin Router


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Pin Router Arm for Premium Homemade Router Table*
> 
> This is how I made pin router arm for Premium Homemade Router Table
> 
> Pin Router


Very Cool! Nice work! Hope to see your next video!


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden Serving Tray for Snacks*

Here's how you can easily mend a wooden snack tray using a Pin router arm, made for Premium Homemade Router Table.

Video


----------



## CFP (Apr 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden Serving Tray for Snacks*
> 
> Here's how you can easily mend a wooden snack tray using a Pin router arm, made for Premium Homemade Router Table.
> 
> Video


Nice design. I like the partition in the middle.

I noticed you posted a link to your video rather than embedding. Are you having trouble embedding video here? I used to do it all the time, now cannot get the feature to work.

Steve


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden Serving Tray for Snacks*
> 
> Here's how you can easily mend a wooden snack tray using a Pin router arm, made for Premium Homemade Router Table.
> 
> Video


Thank You Steve,
I don't know how else to post a video. So far, no one has reported a problem with the playback.

Denic


----------



## CFP (Apr 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden Serving Tray for Snacks*
> 
> Here's how you can easily mend a wooden snack tray using a Pin router arm, made for Premium Homemade Router Table.
> 
> Video





> Thank You Steve,
> I don't know how else to post a video. So far, no one has reported a problem with the playback.
> 
> Denic
> ...


Hi Denic,

Your playback should be fine. However, if you want the video player and thumbnail to appear in your post, you can embed.

Here's a link to a blog here that shows how I (use to) embed on Lumber Jocks. If the problem is particular to my account or server, it should work for you.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/Dave10/blog/47009

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden Serving Tray for Snacks*
> 
> Here's how you can easily mend a wooden snack tray using a Pin router arm, made for Premium Homemade Router Table.
> 
> Video


Thank You Steve


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Upgrade of the Premium Homemade Router Table - Part one*










Main goals of this upgrade is:
1) Removing old Manesmann router
On the old Manesmann router, the shaft twisted,
so that it became unusable. 
2) Inserting a more powerful router BOSCH POF 1200 AE
3) Enabling independent airflow to cool the router
To further improve the Premium Homemade Router Table technical 
solution, I enabled an independent airflow to cool the router. That
prevents sawdust from entering the router.

A video about that, You can be viewed here


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Upgrade of the Premium Homemade Router Table - Part Two*










In this episode I make an independent air flow, assemble and adjust the Premium Homemade Router Table and test it in making a spectacle box.

I apologize to everyone, I forgot to put a link to the video


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Upgrade of the Premium Homemade Router Table - Part Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Upgrade of the Premium Homemade Router Table - Part Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, I forgot to put a link to the video. Sorry


----------



## meharit (May 21, 2020)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Upgrade of the Premium Homemade Router Table - Part Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Web Design in Dubai
 Web Designing Company Dubai
 Web Hosting in Dubai
 Website Development in Dubai

 Web Design in Qatar
 Web Hosting in Qatar
 Website Development in Qatar
 Web Designing Company Qatar


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden Spectacle Box*










Make your own unique wooden spectacle box or sunglasses.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Coffee table from old wood*


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Zero Setter*










Here is how I made Zero Setter, jig for setting reference (Zero) point on Router table, saw table and similar machines


----------



## DrBreakIt (Dec 13, 2009)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Zero Setter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice idea.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Cross Cut Sled for Router Table*










Jig for Premium Homemade Router Table that makes easy rip and cross cuts. This tool is always applicable when handling small pieces of wood on the router table.

Watch the Video


----------



## woodchucker1 (Aug 3, 2021)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled for Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this table but my wife won't let me make it. She says I will just pile it with stuff and it will look like a mess. WOMEN, YOU CAN"T LIVE WITH THEM AND YOU CAN"T LIVE WITHOUT THEM ! They often also say, HAPPY WIFE- HAPPY LIFE ! How true it is !


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*My Homemade Table Saw*

This is the first part of the video showing the process of making the homemade table saw, step by step.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *My Homemade Table Saw*
> 
> This is the first part of the video showing the process of making the homemade table saw, step by step.


That is impressive!


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*My Homemade Table Saw Part 2*

In the second part of the video, you can see how I formed the construction, added the electrical installation, installed the control of raising and lowering the saw blade, as well as tilting the blade at an angle.

Video


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *My Homemade Table Saw Part 2*
> 
> In the second part of the video, you can see how I formed the construction, added the electrical installation, installed the control of raising and lowering the saw blade, as well as tilting the blade at an angle.
> 
> Video


Wow….very impressive !


----------



## EugeneMarine (Oct 5, 2021)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *My Homemade Table Saw Part 2*
> 
> In the second part of the video, you can see how I formed the construction, added the electrical installation, installed the control of raising and lowering the saw blade, as well as tilting the blade at an angle.
> 
> Video


Nice!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *My Homemade Table Saw Part 2*
> 
> In the second part of the video, you can see how I formed the construction, added the electrical installation, installed the control of raising and lowering the saw blade, as well as tilting the blade at an angle.
> 
> Video


Well-designed and executed. I'm enjoying watching the build.


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*How to Make a Cheap Automatic Height/Depth control for a Table Saw or Router*

In this video, I will show You how cheap and simple, with the help of a brake cable for a bicycle, and remnants of materials from the workshop, You can make an automatic analog indicator of cut depth for Your table saw, router, or some other machine.

Cheap Automatic Height/Depth Control


----------



## WoodenWorldDenic (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wooden cigarette case*

Here is the process of making a wooden box for cigarettes.
Wooden cigarette case


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden cigarette case*
> 
> Here is the process of making a wooden box for cigarettes.
> Wooden cigarette case


I do not smoke but very well done.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden cigarette case*
> 
> Here is the process of making a wooden box for cigarettes.
> Wooden cigarette case


Hmmmm. I might make one of these-very cool! Might make a couple.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden cigarette case*
> 
> Here is the process of making a wooden box for cigarettes.
> Wooden cigarette case


Neat little case, well done.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

WoodenWorldDenic said:


> *Wooden cigarette case*
> 
> Here is the process of making a wooden box for cigarettes.
> Wooden cigarette case


I've made a few about 10 years ago













































Ebony & maple flip top
Bubinga & maple flip top
Purpleheart & ebony slide top
Ebony & maple slide top


----------

